# Владимир Данилин



## Задвижкин (14 Апр 2009)

На сайте ничего не нашел о замечательном на мой взгляд джазовом аккордеонисте Владимире Данилине. Мало того, в интернете тоже не очень много информации. Может кто-нибудь богат плодами творчества этого музыканта? Ноты, аудио, видео.


----------



## Z_Pavel (16 Апр 2009)

Ну 2 диска у него, работает в Москве по клубам..Концеты есть, но редки. Работает в составе ансабля "ДЖаз-Аккорд", всё хорошо у него


----------



## acco (20 Апр 2009)

Задвижкин писал:


> На сайте ничего не нашел о замечательном на мой взгляд джазовом аккордеонисте Владимире Данилине



Вот для вас специально. .. 
Владимир Данилин - Get Happy Accordion in Jazz (Музыка)


----------



## sekl (15 Июн 2009)

Вот здесь еще четыре фонограммы из альбома Once I loved.
http://www.jazz.ru/pages/danilin/

А еще есть Фрэнк Марокко


----------



## AKKO MEN (22 Окт 2012)

Кто-нибудь знает как связаться с Владимиром Данилиным?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Окт 2012)

AKKO MEN писал:


> Кто-нибудь знает как связаться с Владимиром Данилиным?


Я думаю, что это делать не стоит. Человек он достаточно закрытый, общается неохотно. Ну если уж очень хочется, попробуйте или через Алексея Кузнецова (гитара), или подъезжайте в магазин "Аккорд", что в Москве. До недавнего времени он играл там с Кузнецовым.


----------

